# Pulled this out of my thigh today.



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

While running Hardi-plank siding up a gable today, I had the nail gun sitting on a walk plank on the scaffolding. I turned around to read a number off the wall and bumped the nose of the gun with my thigh. By some freak accident, the gun misfires (I wasn't even holding the gun , let alone the trigger) and shoots a 2 3/8" ringshank nail directly into my lower thigh.

It took two doctors and a considerable amount of force to pull that puppy out of my thigh muscle. 

BTW- Yes, I did try to have one of my guys pull it out with a pairs of pliers. That little bugger wouldn't budge. :laughing:


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Them ring shanks just don't come out easy do they...


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

That little thing??

Don't know how big your thigh is, -- but the basic rule of thumb is that your fastener should be 3 times as long as what it's going through . . . :laughing:


J/K, - - glad you're OK . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

So how'd you get the TicTacs in there?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

D.A.! You're the kind that keeps W/C where it is! 

DISCONNECT ALL AIR TOOLS WHEN NOT IN USE OR SERVICING!

BTW, I'm currently nursing injuries from not following my own mandates. My argument involved a 1/2" drill with the chuck wrench engaged, the drill bit got a little involed too as the whole thing flopped around.

Obviously, you hit bone. Personally, I'd keep a close track on this one.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

That's not a freak accident: you're gun is malfunctioning and needs repair or disposal. Without you pulling the trigger it shouldn't be able to fire. It's a freak accident if a squirrel was climbing past the trigger and depressed it just as you touched the safety, this, however, would appear to be a maintenance issue, or perhaps you put the tool down in such a way that the trigger was held down, that would be an improper use issue. JMO.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Those damn doctors just love to cut your pants off don't they? .......I think they feel it's the simplest way to the wallet undetected. 

However, the Tic Tac prescription would get me a bit upset.


----------



## MVH (Jun 24, 2007)

Ouch! Speedy recovery for you and watch for infection.

What make of gun?

Mike


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm betting on Pasload.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

reveivl said:


> That's not a freak accident: you're gun is malfunctioning and needs repair or disposal. Without you pulling the trigger it shouldn't be able to fire. It's a freak accident if a squirrel was climbing past the trigger and depressed it just as you touched the safety, this, however, would appear to be a maintenance issue, or perhaps you put the tool down in such a way that the trigger was held down, that would be an improper use issue. JMO.



This is the first time the gun has ever malfunctioned like that. I would consider it a freak accident. The gun obviously had some defect/maintenance issue that could have been my fault. However having never done anything like before (or at least no had ever mentioned it to me before), I would definately consider it a freak accident. The gun is definately beyond repair after I threw the damn thing in the dumpster on the walk out to my truck. 

Teetor- Do you mean you unplug every gun everytime you set it down? That would take forever. Nail on piece of siding. Unplug gun. Grab next piece of siding. Plug gun back in. Nail on siding. Unplug gun. 

And it was a Senco btw. 

The nail didn't hit bone, but did bury itself into muscle. I don't know which would have been worse.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Bone hits are worst! Next time, use a longer nail!


----------

